# The Lost Room Trailers and Promos!



## intheknow (Dec 8, 2006)

Monday December 11th The Lost Room will be premiering on The Sci Fi network @ 9 PM EST .  This three day mini-series is looking as good as some of its predecessors such as The 4400 and Eureka!  Below are links to the trailer as well as several images!  Enjoy....
Check this out:

The Lost Room

The official site contains even more information...

http://www.scifi.com/lostroom/


----------

